# Topics > Related topics > Imaging science: machine vision, computer vision, image processing >  Deep Angel, artificial intelligence that erases objects from photographs, MIT Media Lab, Massachusetts Institute of Technology, Cambridge, Massachusetts, USA

## Airicist

Developer - MIT Media Lab

Home page - deepangel.media.mit.edu

twitter.com/deepangelai

Team:

Matt Groh

Ziv Epstein

----------

